# fuel costs



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Diesel now €1.29 @ltr southern Spain (Velez malaga) and more. Time to use the Autobus a bit more ?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

In the wrong forum. sorry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ok, moved it!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spanish fuel*

Hi

No it is not good, but at approx £1.05 per litre, it is at least a pound less per gallon than in the UK.

I don't know where it will end. If the euro rate would get better for us, that would be a start!

Russell


----------

